# [TIP] Pimp my Conky.

## likewhoa

ok, here is my .conkyrc which is tweaked to show some Gentoo related information for better screenshots  :Smile: 

screenshot image

http://ocidb.com/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=8

configuration file and scripts

http://weboperative.com/scripts/conky.tgz

NOTE:

before running this .conkyrc configuration please review and edit as needed for compatibility with your system paths.

enjoy it,

likewhoaLast edited by likewhoa on Tue Nov 13, 2007 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoshi314

looks interesting. i'll add some mpd-related stuff to it and check it out. 

cheers.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Thanks, looks cool.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Also see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/conky-howto.xml

If i turn it to 0.2 Seconds it eats must of my cpu power, is this correct? It takes much more than gnome system-monitor

update_interval 5.0   => stable value, but it makes no sense, for the system monitor?

----------

## Phenax

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Also see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/conky-howto.xml
> 
> If i turn it to 0.2 Seconds it eats must of my cpu power, is this correct? It takes much more than gnome system-monitor
> 
> update_interval 5.0   => stable value, but it makes no sense, for the system monitor?

 

It's more, but to be honest unless you're running a low-battery desktop it shouldn't really take noticeable amounts more. Just change the update value to 5.0 if you think it will be taking too much.

----------

## likewhoa

somebody pointed out to me that two variables: $cpu, $cpubar & $cpugraph are in correct when monitoring individual cores and since

I was monitoring the overall $cpu usage and my system is at 100% load I didn't catch the incorrect reading from the sensors.

anyways, for those of you that want to monitor individual cores "i.e dual-core procs". you need to make some changes to these

variables.

setting conky to monitor individual cores:

```

${color steelblue}CPU0 load: ${color darkred}${cpu cpu1} ${cpubar cpu1 5 15}

${color steelblue}CPU1 load: ${color darkred}${cpu cpu2} ${cpubar cpu2 5 15}

${color steelblue}${alignc}${cpugraph cpu1 20,170 0024ff 2b3364} ${cpugraph cpu2 20,170 0024ff 2b3364}

```

the conky manual is kind of misleading on these two variables:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cpu (cpuN)
> 
>               CPU  usage in percents. For SMP machines, the CPU number can be provided as an argument. ${cpu 0}
> ...

 

as you can see the manual tells you to use ${cpu X} but if you use ${cpu 1} & ${cpu 2} it's just the same as using ${cpu 0} meaning 

monitor overall cpu load. same goes for $cpubar & $cpugraph..

the correct way is noted above. hope this clears up any future questions.

----------

## skiidoo

Thanks likewhoa for your config.

Based on your configuration: http://dcc.azatom.info/scrot/conky/20071101_011601-conky_gentoo.png

The configuration files: http://dev.azatom.info/projects/dotfiles/wiki/conky/ConkyStart

I had some minor issues with gentoo.sh.

----------

## likewhoa

 *skiidoo wrote:*   

> Thanks likewhoa for your config.
> 
> Based on your configuration: http://dcc.azatom.info/scrot/conky/20071101_011601-conky_gentoo.png
> 
> The configuration files: http://dev.azatom.info/projects/dotfiles/wiki/conky/ConkyStart
> ...

 

gj will merge changes, and you're welcome also  :Smile: 

----------

## sinisterdomestik

omg im an idiot and cant figure out how to scale the damn thing down and its driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!!

/EDIT 

and for us idiots out here..where is the path we are copying those script files to?

----------

## Naib

line 235

```

{color0}Gentoo ${color3}${execi 43200 ~/.conky/scripts/gentoo.sh version}  ${color0}Profile ${color3}${execi 43200 ls -ld /etc/make.profile | cut -d ' ' -f 11 | xargs basename}  ${color0}Portage ${color3}${execi 43200 ~/.conky/scripts/gentoo.sh portage}  ${color0}GCC ${color3}${execi 43200 gcc -dumpversion}  ${color0}Glibc ${color3}${execi 43200 ~/.conky/scripts/gentoo.sh glibc}
```

So I guess into ~/.conky/scripts  unless you edit the conkyrc to change the directory

----------

## wolfden

Got to love conky

Mine:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b392/wolfpoint/conky.png

scripts and conkyrc

http://wolf911.us/conky.tar.gz

rename the conkyrc file to .conkyrc of course and you will have to change the paths to your needs.  Also requires nvclock to be installed for the GPU info and mpd for the music info

----------

## ps

I like my conky small and simple:

```
double_buffer yes

background yes

update_interval 5.0

total_run_times 0

own_window no

maximum_width 323

use_xft yes

override_utf8_locale no

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:bold:size=11

draw_shades no

draw_outline no

draw_borders no

uppercase no

use_spacer no

border_margin 0

alignment top_right

gap_x 10

gap_y 40

no_buffers yes

cpu_avg_samples 2

net_avg_samples 2

mail_spool /var/mail/<username>

default_color lavender

color0 chartreuse2

color1 LightBlue3

TEXT

${color1}CPU$color $cpu%   ${color1}RAM$color $memperc%   ${color1}Swap$color $swapperc%  ${color1}${alignr}Entropy $color${entropy_avail}

${color1}CPU${color0} ${exec cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input | sed "s/\(..\)\(.\)../\1\.\2/"}C  ${color1}SYS${color0} ${exec cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp2_input | sed "s/\(..\)\(.\)../\1\.\2/"}C  ${color1}FAN${color0} ${exec cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/fan1_input}  ${color1}${alignr}Eth0 ${texeci 10 silentping.sh 192.168.2.1 "up" "down"}${if_existing /home/phil/.status/192.168.2.1.up}${color0}+++$else${color red}---$endif

${color1}Audacious $color${audacious_status} - ${audacious_title 17} ${color1}${alignr}Mail$color $mails

${color1}${tcp_portmon 32768 61000 rhost 0} ${alignr} ${tcp_portmon 32768 61000 rservice 0}
```

The silentping.sh script (I think it's from gentoo-wiki):

```
#!/bin/bash

STATUS="$(ping $1 -c 1 -w 2 | grep packets | sed "s/^.*tted, //;s/1/$2/;s/0/$3/;s/ re.*$//")"

if [ ! -d ~/.status ]; then mkdir ~/.status; fi

if [ "$STATUS" == "$2" ]; then

  if [ -f ~/.status/$1.$3 ]; then rm ~/.status/$1.$3; fi

  else

    if [ -f ~/.status/$1.$2 ]; then rm ~/.status/$1.$2; fi

  fi

if [ ! -f ~/.status/$1.$STATUS ]; then touch ~/.status/$1.$STATUS; fi
```

ps

----------

## ElemonGW

 *likewhoa wrote:*   

> ok, here is my .conkyrc which is tweaked to show some Gentoo related information for better screenshots 
> 
> screenshot image
> 
> http://ocidb.com/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=8
> ...

 

Where have you found uprecords? It is needed by the uprecord script but I haven't found a program with that name anywhere.

----------

## likewhoa

 *ElemonGW wrote:*   

>  *likewhoa wrote:*   ok, here is my .conkyrc which is tweaked to show some Gentoo related information for better screenshots 
> 
> screenshot image
> 
> http://ocidb.com/displayimage.php?album=136&pos=8
> ...

 

uptimed

----------

## Spark25x

 *wolfden wrote:*   

> Got to love conky
> 
> Mine:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b392/wolfpoint/conky.png
> ...

 

Man your link for download doesnt work  :Sad: 

----------

## paulj

 *spark666 wrote:*   

>  *wolfden wrote:*   Got to love conky
> 
> Mine:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b392/wolfpoint/conky.png
> ...

 

Did you see the dates on the thread?

----------

## Spark25x

 *paulj wrote:*   

> Did you see the dates on the thread?

 

Sorry,now i noticed

----------

## FrankRizz0

wolfden, if you're still watching this thread, could you please post a link to download your conky.  PLEASE!  and thank you of course!

----------

## AlphaHeX

His new webpage is http://wolf911.us/wgo/

----------

